# Induction forging



## AT5760 (Jan 7, 2021)

All of the recent talk about gas ranges vs. induction ranges got me thinking about the concept of an induction forge. Curiosity let me to Google, which let me know that they do in fact exist. For example, My Induction Forge — Melton Forge Works - DerekMelton.com. 

I have no aspirations of forging knives, but I am interested to hear what the makers here thing about the concept.


----------



## Slim278 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## RDalman (Jan 7, 2021)

It's been used for forging for quite a while I think. Gränsfors uses induction for heating I think both forging and heat treatment. Have seen a japanese smith use it for forgewelding also.


----------



## inferno (Jan 7, 2021)

induction has been around for quite some time yes. i think its common when the smelt the steel at the mill iirc.

you probably need to experiment with coil size, number of turns, frequency and so on for it to become efficient. the time it takes to heat something is also probably dependent on the thickness of the piece. you probably need to tune it to a certain thickness for the machine to be as fast as possible, so everything is in resonance, just guessing. you also need a lot of juice to run it.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 7, 2021)

I have wanted an induction forge. A friend just got one and it is moving up my want list.


----------

